# keeping d loop from spinning



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

im having problems with my d loop spinning on the string everytime i shoot. i have tried waxing the loop material and i use dloop pliers to tighten it nothing seems to work i tighten up and after a few shots it starts spinning again. im using bcy #24 dloop material and 62xs center serving.any help would be appreciated because this is driving me crazy thanks in advance


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I use loop pliers in my shop and have no problems. You need to make sure you tie the loop really small starting out so. That way you can really tighten the loop down with the pliers. If you tie it too big you extend the loop pliers out before the loop is tight enough. Sometimes i do not tighten the loop all the way in case they want to move peep. Even then it still does not spin.

Is the loop angled to the left a bit or will it actually move 360 degrees around the string?


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

Its angled to the left at about 10:00 postion.I start small I have broke the dloop tighten up


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

flag said:


> Its angled to the left at about 10:00 postion.I start small I have broke the dloop tighten up


Just a shot in the dark flag, but is the d loop turning the center serving. Could be the center serving. 




Hutch


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Just the loop right? The string isn't twisting. your peep stays straight? try changing the direction you wrap the loop around the string. Just an idea, I never have this problem.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Another random question, is your d-loop tied on opposite sides?


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies my dloop is turning not the center serving and the knot are tied oppisite of each other and peep is straight.I'm beginning to think that it may be my nock sets causing it the loop may be spread too far apart not letting the plairs tighten it up didn't start having problems til I started using a tied in nock set I'm using 4 knots above and 10 below I'm going to change it and see what happens


----------



## FirstFreedom (Dec 3, 2006)

Superglue: The duct tape of archery.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

what kind of peep do you have to start with ??


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

flag said:


> Thanks for the replies my dloop is turning not the center serving and the knot are tied oppisite of each other and peep is straight.I'm beginning to think that it may be my nock sets causing it the loop may be spread too far apart not letting the plairs tighten it up didn't start having problems til I started using a tied in nock set I'm using 4 knots above and 10 below I'm going to change it and see what happens


thats quite a few ties on bottom, may change that up some and see if it helps.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I use 6 up top and 4 on the bottom.


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

I cut the dloop and the nock sets off today and found my center serving was seperated under the loop and nock sets I guess I tied the knots too tight and it made it seperate. I reserved it and not going too use any nock sets and see what happens never had a problem til I tried nock sets


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

flag said:


> I cut the dloop and the nock sets off today and found my center serving was seperated under the loop and nock sets I guess I tied the knots too tight and it made it seperate. I reserved it and not going too use any nock sets and see what happens never had a problem til I tried nock sets


Common occurrence flag, when tying nocks we tend to over tighten them so they won't move. Well at least you are back in business. 



Hutch


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

P&y only said:


> I use 6 up top and 4 on the bottom.


Wrong!!!!!!!!!! You want more ties on the bottom than on the top...Puts more downward pressure on the arrow at full draw and keeps the arrow laying tighter on the rest/launcher. 
I do about 3-4 wraps on the top and then 5-6 under the nock.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

flag said:


> I cut the dloop and the nock sets off today and found my center serving was seperated under the loop and nock sets I guess I tied the knots too tight and it made it seperate. I reserved it and not going too use any nock sets and see what happens never had a problem til I tried nock sets


ive even used just a few tied below the nock only. ive tried all variations of it and couldnt tell a big difference wether using tied nocksets or none at all, never had an issue either way myself


----------

